# Looking for an old book



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a friend who has that book (and many more). I sent you a PM...


----------



## DMC60 (Dec 18, 2020)

Did you find what you were looking for? I did a search and found a place in which you might look.




__





Archery Handbook - AbeBooks


The New Archery Handbook by Laycock, George and a great selection of related books, art and collectibles available now at AbeBooks.com.



www.abebooks.com


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are a couple if any one is interested, PM me if have an interest. Thanks


----------



## LostSomeArrows (May 5, 2021)

cerelestecerele said:


> I've seen a few references to this book in papers but haven't been able to find it anywhere. It's:
> US National Archery Association (1968) The Archer's Handbook, 2nd edn. Ronks, Pa.
> 
> I'm looking for it because I'm trying to get a better idea of what was widely known and taught about form and how bows worked before the 1980s. So I'm trying to find any books or other sources that would have been considered a fairly comprehensive manual. I think the above book is likely to fit that bill, but if anyone has other recommendations that I might be able to find then that would be most welcome!
> ...


Best place to look for an old book online is www.bookfinder.com


----------



## Timothy Clark (9 mo ago)

LostSomeArrows said:


> The best place to look for an old book online is bookfinder.com


I'm afraid I have to disagree; the best way is to google it. When I needed to edit my paper for my article on archery development history to https://edubirdie.com/edit-my-paper  and I required plenty of old books as a resource that will lay for my research. So I found most of them just by googling it and not by using a random site.


----------



## LostSomeArrows (May 5, 2021)

If you want to find one for sale, find the price or just see how many are for sale and online the www.bookfinder.com is the best. Googling a book with return hits on mentions of the search used but does not account for anything else. Google might tell you about something that used to be for sale but bookfinder.com is used by people who actually want to sell and therefore will remove old posts.


----------



## Timothy Clark (9 mo ago)

google can comprehend much more data that this service for sure


----------



## LostSomeArrows (May 5, 2021)

That’s the issue. If you’re looking for information specifically about what is for sale now or how much something goes for now then google will capture a great deal of false (read ‘true at one time, but not necessarily now’) data whereas a dedicated site like bookfinder.com will only deliver information from the dedicated book selling websites it is aggregating. Sine they are active sellers, you won’t have to wade through out of date listings.


----------

